# FOTD with Pink Venus, Black Tied, So Ceylon, ect...



## Juneplum (Mar 12, 2005)

one of my favorite posts pretty kitty.. i love the red lips!! hot!


----------



## amy (Mar 12, 2005)

Look at those lips!! 

Looks great!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 13, 2005)

LOVE the eyes...Gorgeous as always!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 13, 2005)

ops:


----------



## showdoll (Mar 14, 2005)

you look so dramatic


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 14, 2005)

you look dramatic in that look. Thanks


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 14, 2005)

LOVE those lips! Is RUMOR lg or ls? Looks glossy, if it's the super lustrous gloss that everyone is talking about I may have to get some! How's the staying power? And does it have a taste? TIA...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 14, 2005)

Nop its a discontinued lipstick! 

And thanks for the compliments!


----------



## wolfmaster (Mar 14, 2005)

Pink venus looks gorgeous on you!! doesn't look like that on me.


----------



## Maryfairy (Mar 15, 2005)

How is it to wear false eyelashes? Do they bug you when you blink?


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 15, 2005)

i love the falsies..i used to wear them all the time!..and the lips! Ah! So pretty..funny how red lipstick makes my lips look smaller? lol


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 24, 2005)

Nop, its funny for about 5 minutes, after that its okay!


----------



## jeanna (Mar 31, 2005)

_*Hmm...*_ I have Pink Venus and it doesn't show up as vibrantly as it does on you. Did you use a base? It was actually the first Lustre e/s that I bought and haven't purchased any Lustres since because I wasn't happy with the way it looked... very faint and only left behind a few sparkles.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

I wear a pink Color Dose. (Lancôme)


----------



## glamella (Apr 1, 2005)

Okay, seriously, could you rskin be any more beautiful?! You always have such great FOTD. Love the lipstick.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

pretty colors on you.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 3, 2005)

Hahaha Glamella!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 26, 2005)

Darker lips suit you.


----------



## ballerino (Jul 26, 2005)

i want to kiss you too!  gorgeous makeup as always....


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jul 26, 2005)

Those lips are like magazine perfect...lol.  I never thought they could actually look like that in real life.  You always looks so great.  This is a new look for you.  Two thumbs up!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Jul 26, 2005)

WOW!!! Very GLAM!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 27, 2005)

Ok.. are you a MODEL??? IF your not can I make a suggestion???  YOU NEED TO BE ONE... like I always say your .... F - L -A-W-L-E-S-S!!!


----------

